# Esophagal Spasms



## Bast (Nov 2, 2008)

My Primary mis-diagnosed me for 4 years and treated me for an unspecific heart condition that I never had. It wasn't until I spent a year in Mexico, and Central America, that I find out that I have Gerd. No need for beta blockers, nitro or any of the other crap they were giving me.

But, leaving it untreated for so long has left me with a lot of damage and Esophageal Spasms. I walk slow and try not to bend over. (laughs)

I'm really looking for suggestions to put a stop to them naturally. I've been reducing the amount of medication that I accept from the VA over the last 6 months and I'm down to 3 meds, I would love to make it 2.

Help?


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

I have trouble with Esophageal Spasms, too. Often feels like I'm trying to swallow a rock that gets stuck in the middle of my chest. 

Nitro can be used to treat Esophageal Spasms, so don't trash it yet. Hot and cold food and especially drinks can trigger an episode. Cold is the worst for me. Stress is a problem too, and if you already have GERD, having a healthy diet/lifestyle will really help. 

This website has really good information:
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-center/esophageal-spasm.aspx



> How is it treated?
> 
> Treatment for esophageal spasm includes treating other conditions that may make esophageal spasms worse, such as gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD). GERD is usually treated with changes to diet and lifestyle and medicines to reduce the amount of acid in the stomach.
> 
> ...


HTH


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Aloe vera juice/gel helps to heal the lining of the esophagus. My daughter has bleeding ulcers in hers and this is what her doc told her to use to heal them. It's relatively cheap and good for you. Whenever she has acid she uses the aloe. 2-3 Tbsp. Much luck! Oh! She was able to go off of the Karafate prescription because of this.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

In the COUNTRYSIDE FAMILY FORUM ON 4-26-12, a Thread was made concering the Throat. It is called "*What to do about food lodged in esophagus" *if you want to look it up.


----------

